# Lake Balaton camping



## 99045 (May 4, 2006)

We're taking our motorhome to Heviz or Lake Balaton (Keszthely area) in June and so far can only find one possible campsite whose name I've forgotten anyway! Has anyone been there or could recommend any good sites? I need to be able to get to Heviz easily for dental treatment.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*camping Lake Balaton*

Hi Sherrie,

I don't know if this site is any good for you as I do not have a Hungarian map handy.

We stayed at Camping Aranypart near Siofok (exit 98 on the M7) which was quite nice. We were there at the beginning of June last year.


----------

